

Ask HN: would you give us feedback about our saas directory ? - thibaut_barrere
http://www.kingapi.com

======
stse
Implement the standard "community" things like rating, tags and comments. Make
it sortable by paid/freemium. Create a "suggest a service" form to replace the
email adress, and put up some contact information. I like the overall design,
but maybe the logo "style" seems a bit out of place.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Yeah the logo is a bit cheesy :)

Thanks for the suggestions - we will definitely put a form and allow to filter
on paid/freemium.

Community stuff is also on our list for later on.

Thanks!

~~~
farnsworth
Honestly I liked the logo, but I'm not crazy about the font it uses.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Not sure it's really readable, having a second look. Maybe switching to a more
common font will be better here. Thanks for the note.

------
qeorge
A couple of UI things:

1) Can you make it so I can click anywhere on the box instead of just the
company title?

2) Putting the item I selected at the top of the list is OK, but unexpected. I
would expect these links to go to a profile page or directly to the website.

Example: <http://www.kingapi.com/billing?selected=cheddargetter>

3) Make real links to the website, instead of doing the Javascript redirect.
Otherwise I can't open the links in a new tab or see the target in the status
bar.

Otherwise, the site is nice. I like the presentation and the list of services
is high quality.

~~~
decadentcactus
I second point 2, it just seemed weird. As well it wasn't very pronounced (ie
it was on top of the list, but maybe it was just sorted funny? Didn't feel
like I came to the page to see that).

Definitely agree on using a single profile page.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
It doesn't 'feel' well, I agree.

We will put some kind of profile page later on, for the mean time I'm just
going to redirect to the website directly, it's just more clear.

Thanks!

------
jmonegro
shorten the width a little, I have to side scroll on my netbook. Annoying.
Also, I can't open a link by middle-clicking it with my mouse. Annoying as
well.

Otherwise, pretty nice idea.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
good point, thanks - I'll see if we can fix this!

------
thibaut_barrere
A few months back we were looking for a place that would keep track of saas
building-blocks that we find useful to build applications (we = Sébastien
Gruhier and me).

So we finally decided to build this little directory and put it online.

We're working on adding more content to it as we go.

Please note I'm aware other HNers are working on similar stuff! We just
happened to work on this during the last couple of months, it was time we
release it :)

Any feedback will be most welcome!

~~~
adora
I'm going to guess you know about:
<http://www.programmableweb.com/apis/directory>

I like your UI much better, however.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Well no actually! I didn't know about this one. Thanks for the link!

------
techarch
I like the idea to have a place to catalog API-based solutions. It would be
interesting to have folks vote for popular APIs.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
I'll see how we can implement a useful vote feature.

------
Sujan
Get rid of the shadows on the screenshots, ahte it when sites aren't
represented the way the really look.

Add language or markets and filters for them.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
shadows: we tried without first but we didn't like it. I may try with less
shadow later on though :)

language/markets - what do you mean more precisely ?

------
arethuza
Looks pretty good. However, I suspect your real challenge will be keeping the
signal to noise ratio high.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Spot on - based on my previous experience (with <http://learnivore.com>),
selection is the key.

I hope we will manage to keep a good selection up there.

------
_pius
I love the design; I'll be watching it as you add more services.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Thank you - you'll want to follow <http://twitter.com/kingofapi> for updates -
I'll push each new site registered there.

~~~
savant
Register kingofapi.com as well please before I do :)

~~~
thibaut_barrere
well - I just did it, but just because you were threatening :)

It would be good to get the twitter kingapi name, but no luck so far!

------
adamzochowski
middle click / control click does not work.

I do not know how others browse, but among my friends it is common to middle
click when having a list of things to checkout.

